# What breed is this and I must be crazy



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Today I went to pick up a foster puppy that is supposed to be a GSD mix. His name is Jedi, any guesses on the cross? I'm thinking Pitt or Boxer maybe? He is about 40lbs and is about 5 months old. 

























While I as at the rescue all of the dogs were outside playing except 1, I asked why and was told that he was a "special boy" that they think had been kicked and has nerve damage and has to go out with only 1 or 2 dogs. When he came into rescue he couldn't walk well, now he gets around with a wonky gait. He has been there for months and no one wants him so I took him home. Shhh, don't tell him he's not a GSD!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

He's definitely got GSD in there. Only thing that doesn't really look GSD like is his head in certain pictures. It does have a bit of a bully breed shape to it, so maybe Pit.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I see the pit as well... His wedge-head says it.
He's beautiful, BTW. 

Oh my gosh, I would have such a hard time not adopting that little cutie.. I adore the special babies.. Can't believe nobody has jumped at the chance to have him.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I'd definitely say pitt. The head shape, mainly, and his snout is a lot shorter than a GSD, like a pitts. He looks mostly Shepherd to me, though. Who knows? Maybe even chocolate lab? They have a big head like a pitt as well.









I would say he looks more like a pitt, but you never know with mixes. Either way, he's a gorgeous dog, and it's awesome what you're doing!! I agree about the chihuahua. He's a little cutie. I love his underbite. I'm glad someone really great got their hands on him.







He's a lucky little baby!! Keep us updated on them!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

Honestly he doesnt look pit to me, the ears look pit like, but picture his ears all the way up and he would pretty much look PB.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

That dog is adorable and smiley. I'd have a hard time letting go of him. I think Rafi would like him.









I also see some pittie b/c of that chest blaze and that happy personality.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

don't really see pit legs real long-maybe lab?-just know first pic says 'I am ready to love ya'


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

Dawn he is handsome and the little one OMG so cute


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

What shelter did you get them out of?They are both cuties.I wouldn't have been able to leave w/o the little guy either.Lexi would love to play sometime....He looks about her size maybe a little smaller.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

He looks like a bi-color shepherd crossed with a pit. Not sure if that penciling on the toes, etc is found in the pit breed, could be. To me the face looks pittie.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

Such a cutie pie!! Good luck with the new addition!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I don't see any American Pit Bull Terrier in there at all. NOT an OUNCE. 

I'd say Lab and GSD. Who knows. 

Courtney


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I agree, I don't think he has pit in him either. I would say lab maybe as well. Either way he is adorable!!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*



> Originally Posted By: AllieGWhat shelter did you get them out of?They are both cuties.I wouldn't have been able to leave w/o the little guy either.Lexi would love to play sometime....He looks about her size maybe a little smaller.


Both dogs were at the all breed rescue I volunteer at, Lilac Groves, in Rye NH. We pulled Jedi out of Mercer County in KY, I'm not sure which shelter the little one came out of, he has been at the rescue for a while.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcDawn he is handsome and the little one OMG so cute


I have a feeling Jedi won't last long, or I bet he would enjoy going out with all the dogs. I'll have to find a backback for the little one so he can come too







- He also needs a name or he is going to be stuck with "little one"


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I keep staring at Jedi and I"m still clueless what he is. My first guess would be GSD boxer too but I can't exactly exlpain why - he's wicked cute, looks like a fun loving dog.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I see GSD and Pittie, too. I've been wrong before, tho! Whatever he is...he seems to be a really nice dog..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

If it weren't for the last head shot I'd say PB with soft ears - the white chest spots I have seen on domestic show lines alot....but there is something about the forehead/ear set that says "not quite" - and it is something with a big old head...pits are so prolific in the cities that almost everything that is mixed, is a mix with some sort of bully breed.

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

suggestion ... when you license him... put him down as a GSD cross or a Lab cross rather than a pitt X shepherd so that you don't run into insurance and liability issues with idiots. But I suspect that he could have some kind of bully breed there. Maybe hez a Boston X Shepherd mix


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I don't see pitt at all. I don't even see bully breed, with the angle of the pic even Diabla looks like she has wide jaws when she really don't. I see a GSD x Mutt cross. Why the parents always have to be purebred?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

adorable what ever the mix


----------



## hops523 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

I dont know if anyone has suggested this yet, but in last pic he seems like he's got some border collie in him.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

They are both very handsome, and I could not have left the wee one there either. What a cutie he is!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

OMG Jedi is just WAY too cute. I am in love.

Not sure what mix he is. Looks GSD for sure. Reminds me a bit of my mutt, Risa.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What breed am is this and I must be crazy*

Whatever he is, he's adorable


----------

